# New and need support...



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Hello everyone. I am a 19 year old college sophmore who was just diagnosed with IBS (the D kind). I have read several books and brochures on the illness but it still doesn't help me to feel any better. Luckily I have a really supportive boyfriend that has been by my side since the beginning. I just feel like he gets tired of hearing about "bodily functions" and wanted to talk to people that know where I am coming from. My doctor put me on Levsin which has helped a good deal, but I still feel bad especially in the mornings. I feel really depressed and end up crying myself to sleep a lot at night. I have the hopeless feeling that I am never going to feel "normal" again! I would really appreciate any words of encouragment or advice. I don't think I can get through this alone.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Hey there,I have been there and still know what u r going through. Never give up, it will get better it just has to.Give something a real go whether it is a change of diet, exercise, acupuncture, homeopathy.Give yourself a real target.Its really hard when u r young i know I am 22.But you must set yourselfs targets.lewisboy40###hotmail.com


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks! I know that I am not alone, but sometimes being sick makes you feel like no one has ever had to deal with what you are experiencing. It really helps to hear from people like you!


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi....my daughter is 18 a college freshman and she is having the same experiences as you. I sent her a link to this support group 'cause I think you guys can lean in each other. No one else really knows what you are going thru....not even the doctors! So hang tough and you and my daughter will make it through this DON'T LET YOUR ILLNESS DEFINE WHO YOU ARE.pEONY


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you Peony. I really appreciate your words of advice! Your daughter really should check out this website. It has helped me a great deal. There are some really supportive people out there that know exactly what we are going through and are willing to help. ~







Ashley


----------



## young and resless (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey bru nice to know i am not alone. I am also new on this thing 21years old with IBS. It sucks so much evreyday i ask why me every night i also cry myself to sleep. Everything feels so hopeless. I know this isnt very positive or cheerfull but i think i feel the same way you do..... glad to know i am not alone lets kick this thing in the ass...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey x I only discovered this web site today and already it's helped a little emotionally. Just knowing that i'm not alone and that i'm not 'imagining' my symptoms or going crazy is great.I too am only 19 (there's loads of us, huh?) and am really suffereing with my IBS at the moment. I totally empathise with feeling depressed...only yesterday morning i was bawling my eyes out after another morning spent on the loo *can you tell i'm english?*







I've read just about every book going but am nowhere near finding out what is triggering my problem...well, apart from the high fibre diet my gastroenterologist put me on *ow* Does anyone else find it sooo embarrassing having to explain to people, even friends what the illness means? I rarely get passed the word BOWEL without going bright red!


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Trying to explain it can be hard, there's a link here from this site telling people without IBS what it's all about. Worth a look, you could print it out and give it to people to read... http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.html Hope that helps!


----------



## ReNeE29710 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi me name is Renee.I've had IBS for a couple of years now. So i know whut alot of ya'll are goin' through i have my good days and my bad. stress does not help any. doctors say take this take that but the pain never goes away. or the symptoms i have. so if anyone knows of any type of ways to get rid of the pain please let me know.thanx,Renee


----------



## gineeva (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi, I am also new to this site, and I can't believe how many people my age are going through the same thing. All I know to do anymore is to pray. I am afraid to eat anything. I often cry myself to sleep at night, and usually don't even sleep at all. Medication doesn't help. When I feel really bad I drink peppermint tea, plain with no sugar or anything. I think it helps me relax. It's worth a try for anyone looking for something to make them feel a little bit better.Gina


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Heres my advice (i live by it! and it has really helped me) Make a food journal. Write down everything you eat, even to a stick of gum, and then write what type of bowel movement you had that day. It is a good way to slowly emilinate possiblities. Peppermint tea with food, I dont take it with everymeal now but I used to until I could figure out my triggers. Calicum for D type. Read the threads about what kinda ETC. Never leave the house without Immmodium. (I have my IBS pretty undercontrol but i still never leave the house without it) Fiber, it helps some and hurts others, it has really helped me with my D. You just have to take it religiously. Anyway relax about it, being tense only makes it work







<-----kinda funny how that works. Anyway its a matter of getting under the best control you can. Good luck and if you ever need suport or to talk..email me XYUBilly###aol.com Anyone can-Amanda panda


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

This is my first time to this site and it is so helpful to hear that I am not alone. My doctor here in Prescott basically told me to live with the pain. I said no and left. I am going back to Chicago to see a doctor I have known for years. I am only 19 and really don't feel like being in pain the rest of my life and I need help. I am just glad I found this site and other people who are going through what I am going through.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hi everyone,i kno exactly what everyone is talking about. it sucks having this problem big time. i feel pretty isolated, i too get depressed and really angry thinking why did i get it, what the heck did i do to deserve this? it doesnt help to be surrounded by people who dont have to deal with this everyday, and smile politely while u try and explain why u cant be a normal teenager and have fun like the rest of them. whats better is when they say, i feel so sorry for u, ya thanx thats gonna make me feel better. everyday i just want to be a regular 16 year old, only worried about boys and clothes and not how im going to get through the day. but it has helped to know that im not the only teen out there having to deal with such a tiresome problem. hang in there guys. no matter how bad it gets, just remember life goes on and hope those smart medical doctors find a cure!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone, ive had this for nearly 5 years now, i am 19 also and at uni full time living in halls of residence! I have recently discovered someone else in halls with IBS too and she knows 2 people here with it! We have decided if we feel ill we will call each other and cry down the phone. The good thing is, that i have to go to lots of meeting here at uni and she is on them also, so if i don't make it she TOTALLY understands why!I have managed to get through most stuff by just hiding it and pretending its not happening.It is very stressfull but you will find a way to get through.


----------

